# Eden 501



## vauxhallmark (23 Feb 2008)

I'm planning to redo a tiny aquarium which has been set up for years, and is looking a bit tired. It's just 45 x 30 x 30 cm (about 40l).

Currently got a Hydor/Ekip internal filter in it, but the built in heater's broken, and it's a big old ugly thing. I'd obviously like to get the filter out of the tank, and as you probably guessed from the title, I'm fishing for any experiences with/opinions on the Eden 501 filter.

The aquarium's only animal inhabitants are tiny fish and shrimp (nothing bigger than about 3cm except a few ottos, andmostly smaller) so not much bioload. I'm going to use an in tank heater which I had to buy when the heater in the filter failed (Newatt aquarium heater - haven't seen it before, it's very small and unobtrusive, being matt black - very pleased with it).

So what do you reckon to the Eden 501? If anyone's used an alternative external on a tank this size let me know how that went to.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Ed Seeley (23 Feb 2008)

On my old 2ft tank (not too much bigger) I used to run a Fluval 203!  If I were you I'd go slightly overboard with the filtration as you can always turn the flow down and will then have the advantage of the extra media capacity to eleminate ammonia, a major cause of algae.

I've also heard some people bemoaning the build and design of the Eden filters, but I've never used them myself so can't go from personal experience.


----------



## nry (23 Feb 2008)

I got a TetraTec EX600 from zooplus.co.uk for Â£45 delivered, I cannot fault it at all for my 60x30x30 tank - flow rate is adjustable if that is an issue, got mine running via lily pips to keep in-tan equipment down.  Not sure on current pricing but for Â£45 it is superb value for money in my opinion.


----------



## Garuf (24 Feb 2008)

my tank is exactly the same dimensions and i had a eden on it and I can tell you from my experiance that it isn't worth trying the flow and flter capacity of the eden 501 is totaly inadiquate for anything bigger than  5gallons and then I'd like 2. 

If you do decide to get an eden 501 then you will want the lowest of stocking, and very sparcely planted, something like an iwagumi with just a handful of shrimp. 

I run an eheim 2224 on my this size tank and you'll find the extra flow is really benificial as is the extra fiter capacity. 
With filters its the bigger the better in terms of fiter capacity.


----------



## vauxhallmark (26 Feb 2008)

Garuf, really??

You run a filter with a claimed turnover of 700 lph on a tank holding 35-40 litres of water? That's pretty impressive!

Unfortunately, this tank is on a stupid chest of drawers with very little space around it and under it, so any filter is going to have to stand next to it (although I can make a box to hide all the external equipments). That filter is already 10% taller than the tank, before you even count space for the hoses, and apart from dwarfing the tank, I don't think external filters like to have the inlet higher than the tanks water level.

If I was going for an eheim I think I'd be looking at something like a 2213 - it's turnover is only 11 x the tank volume (not your 20 x !!), and it has the inlet of the filter at the bottom of the canister. Maybe I should just bite the bullet and relocate the tank, but it doesn't seem worth building/buying a stand for such a wee tank - would rather put my energy and money into a bigger project! The master plan is to tart this tank up using mostly already got kit, and a bit of new, and then when it's running nicely start on a brand new project which will be a larger tank in a different room.

But thanks for the input, to everyone who replied.

Hmmm... no nearer to a decision. (Stupid little indecisiveness!)

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Garuf (26 Feb 2008)

Seriously mate, forget the eden unless your going super low stocking they're useless on something over 5gal.

If you do go eheim the 2213 is perfect for this size tank, you could get a 2215 and have the extra media and just rate down the flow.


----------



## vauxhallmark (26 Feb 2008)

Thanks for all the help Garuf - I'll decide soon (after payday!) and put some pics up when it's done.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Felix (27 Feb 2008)

if you dont want an extrernal the best HOB is the eheim liberty mine turns over 700 lph on a 25l tank and its fine


----------

